# Another yamaha plow question



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

So my father basically gave me one of his older quads today that he and his wife dont ride anymore. I figured i'll put a plow on this too then i'll have 2 quads setup for sidewalks. Its a 1998 Yamaha Big Bear 350 4x4 with probably a total of 80 hours on it. Does anyone plow with something as small as a 350? I know it'll never compare to my grizzy 700 but i think it should be ok with the right plow and set of tires. It really is practically a brand new quad , does anyone have any ideas or input for this setup? I bought a 60" plow for my grizzly but keep in mind i dont wanna go that big on a 350.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

It'll do fine if you dont ask it to do the job of your grizzly. Add some weight, go with a little smaller plow, and expect it to do the work of a 350cc quad. I think you'll be surprised how much it will actually do if you're just using it for sidewalks. Sometimes smaller and more manuverable is a blessing. If nothing else, it'll make you a good back up.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

its a little tank, go ahead and hookup to it with your grizz and see for yourself, it was crazy watching what it did to a 660.


----------

